# Best setup for macro photography



## fernjef (Oct 21, 2011)

I Recently bought myself some new equipment in order to try some macro photography. It consists of a Nikon D3100, a AF-S 85 F3.5 macro lens, a 1.4x teleconverter and 3 soligor expansion rings (12mm, 20mm an 36mm) and a Sigma EM-140 DG ringflash. I am a newby to photography but I like to learn about the best set-up in order to get the best Macro pictures. I would love to be able to catch the sharp outlines of the eues of a fly at one time. Can you pro's please help me? Thank you in advance. 

Best regards,

Jeffrey


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2011)

Now you need really good tripod legs and a good tripod head that has focusing rails.

Manfrotto 055XPROB Pro Tripod Legs (Black) 

Vintec 2-Way Two Way Macro / Micro Adjustment Focus Focusing Rail Japan


----------



## Overread (Oct 21, 2011)

*repeat thread locked*
Please do no repost the same thread in multiple subsections - once is enough


----------

